# Merlin Blog



## aidyl (Dec 11, 2006)

Merlin is a tort. Holland Lop I bought from abreeder. I went to see him yesterday and I will be picking him upon Thursday. He's about 6 months. This picture is one taken bythe breeder..he was 4 weeksold.


----------



## aidyl (Dec 11, 2006)

Merlin @ 6 months


----------



## aidyl (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Pipp (Dec 11, 2006)

OMG! What a cutie!! :inlove:

And it sure sounds like he's headed for a good home! 



sas pipp:bunnydance: dill:brownbunnysherry:brownbunny darry :bunny19andradar :bunny17:


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 11, 2006)

What an adorable bunny!!!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 11, 2006)

What a lovely little bun! He's got such a gorgeous face on him


----------



## Michaela (Dec 11, 2006)

Aww, he's the cutest little thing I ever saw!!!:bunnyheart

You're lucky to have him! But watch out, he might not be there one morning when you wake up _*evil laugh*_

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## aidyl (Dec 11, 2006)

hahah. thanks for all the compliments! im gladhe "stands up there" in cuteness with all the great looking rabbits onhere. cant wait to bring him home on thursday


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep!MerlinLooks alot like Mongo.











Merlin isabsolutely adorable and of course I love his Colors!:inlove:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Haley (Dec 11, 2006)

What a beautiful boy! And I love his name Very cute!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 11, 2006)

What a magical little boy....so adorable!

Congrats. I bet you can hardly wait until Thursday.

Peg


----------



## aidyl (Dec 16, 2006)

so i brought merlin home. he is more work than i ever thought!!! what alittle rebel!! he doesnt like being picked up..especially when hesroaming the house and i need for him to go back in his cage. he willjust hop around until i can catch him. he's peed on me twice. thesecond time he was soooo cute just jumping around on my laptop and thenhe came up onto my lap sat for a moment..looked up at me and suddenly ifelt the warmth. i was very annoyed but i guess its not his fault...andgood thing he didnt pee on my laptop! hes so messy, kicking his litterout and leaving droppings everywhere. i may have to do something aboutthe cage to make it easier to clean since he is obviously a messylittle bugger. hes cute though, and i think we are slowly beginning togrow on eachother..slowly..but surely.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 16, 2006)

*aidyl wrote: *


> he's peed on me twice.


He owns you now. 

When I first brought mybunny home, I started withthe litter training right away.The first thing was notto let the bunny havefree run of the place.I confined Pebbles tovery little space, soshe canlearn veryquickly which was a litterbox, and which was aclean spot that shewon't pee or poo on. I evenset up multiple litterboxes so she couldn'tmiss them. Foodand water was set besidea litter box to encourageher to spend time inthe box.Any accidentsshould be wipedupand placed into a litterbox. And leave someevidence of pee and pooin the box at alltimes, (don't completely cleanout a box or youwill confuse him).

Only after she figuredwhat a litter box wasfor, I gave her moreroom to run andplay. Litter trainingtook about 5 days,before Pebbles was consistent.

Rainbows!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 17, 2006)

OMG...what a cute little stuffed animal...I mean pillow...I mean puffball...I mean bunny! 

He's adorable...and I love the name Merlin...very creative! 

Rosie*


----------



## aidyl (Dec 20, 2006)

thankyou hahaha he is a little stuffedanimalso merlin is growing on m. at first i wasn sure about him, andabout rabbits. but now i find myself staying up playing with him til 4in the mornign and going righ to him first thing when i wake up. thatcute lil bugger!


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 24, 2006)

he's the most adorable, lovable and cutest bunny i've ever seen!! and he does look like a furrball!!

Celine:bunnyheart


----------

